
My Exploration of Rust and .NET - kryptiskt
https://ericsink.com/entries/dotnet_rust.html
======
lostmsu
This is awesome, and if I would not be doing some other stuff nobody else
wants in .NET, I'd likely work on Rust compiler targeting .NET.

Are you doing any kind of direct mapping between Rust types and .NET type
system? Or does it all have to go through binding generator?

